# CX bike as rain bike?



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi All! TIA

I am thinking about a rain/early spring (when there is salt all over the road) bike and I was wondering how many of you use a CX bike as a wet weather/salty road road bike.

To me, it seems like an ideal choice because I can also use it a bit in the woods (instead of my SWorks Epic) and should I wish, enter some Cross races in the fall. I think that would be a lot of fun for me.

I have road wheels that I can put on CX bike when needed (303s).

Seems to me that its a better alternative over another dedicated road bike, but I dont know how geometry may impact the result.

Thx!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

A cross bike is a nice addition to any stable, but you should realistically look at how much you'll actually ride it. I use my cross bike for REALLY crappy weather and cross racing. I ride my mountain bike on trails, and my road bike gets the vast majority of my road miles (even including all the unpaved dirt roads in my area.)

If you've got the desire to race cross and you have both the money and space, then I'd say it's worth it. The fact that it doubles as a crappy weather bike is just a bonus.

As for angles, it really depends on the geometry of both bikes as to the differences you'll see.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Many people use cross bikes for road training, including Adam Myerson:


----------



## mozami (Nov 14, 2010)

The cross bike will not degrade any slower than a road bike on salty roads...Get a sinlgle speed if your that worried


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

mozami said:


> The cross bike will not degrade any slower than a road bike on salty roads...


If you use fenders it will, and most road bikes these days don't have room for fenders.


----------



## mozami (Nov 14, 2010)

pretender said:


> If you use fenders it will, and most road bikes these days don't have room for fenders.


race blades?
Most road roads work fine with fenders, I think its the more racy tarmac et al types which may have these probs. 

Anyway how much protection do fenders offer the chainset? Fenders are used for different reasons rather than chainset protection


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

mozami said:


> Fenders are used for different reasons rather than chainset protection


The more water and gunk that ends up in the fenders, the less that ends up everywhere else, including the drive train. Race blades are a reasonable compromise but don't offer the same protection as full fenders.

Also, a person might want to run some 28s or 32s on the nastier days.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

double


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I don't like riding my nice cross race bike in the salt, it just wrecks all the fasteners and makes it unreliable and harder to work on during the race season. I have a one speed bike with fenders, I use a surly long haul trucker frame, but anything that accepts full fenders is a good way to go for riding in the slush.

The cross bike would be fine, but the road salt is just so hard on everything.

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2099043&id=1519440791&l=838f35a9f8


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Cross bikes are great for crud weather. I started with a cheapo ebay frame, building it with parts from the road bike. As I upgraded the road bike, the cross bike got those parts. I finally bought a decent frame a few years ago, and it is a pretty good ride. One thing I found was I didn't like the compact crank on the road, so I swap it out after cross season for a standard road crank for rainy season.


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

A good cross bike can be the most versital bike you'll own. I use mine year round here in Central New York. Full fendered for winter road use, and fenderless the rest of the year. It see's year round mix up of single track/canal trail, bad weather road miles/etc...as well as a full cross season.

The mountain bike has been replaced on our less technical local loop by the crosser. They all have their purest use, but the crosser can blur the line.

While my pure carbon roadie definately see's more overall miles, the crosser gets more smiles per mile.

Buy, or build up a beauty, you won't be sorry.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm riding a 2010 Redline Conquest Sport CX bike. Just bought it matter of fact and it is a great "crappy weather/roads" bike.
It has the necessary brazeons for full fenders and also the room to spare. I put on a nice set of full fenders and swapped out the "all purpose" tires it came with for a set of Vittoria Zaffiro Pros...first time using the Zaffiro's and I like them... 
The bike itself rides very well and the inexpensive Shimano 2300 drive train actually works very well also.
They may still be on sale at the local LBS for $700 vs the retail of $850.
I wanted an inexpensive bike I could put full fenders on and this fit the bill nicely.


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

I use cross bike in winter and rain, Works perfecrt, may even enter early season crits on it


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you all for the advice and very helpful help!

Re the degrading issue - it is not that I think that a CX bike will repel the elements better. My thought process is that instead of taking my SWorks Tarmac with full 7900 on it out in the pouring rain and on early springs salty roads (man that bike has seen a lot of rain!), a less expensive bike may be a better choice. I was thinking of a less expensive road bike, but then I thought about the few CX bikes I see out on bad weather rides some times and thought that because I have a few wheel sets, any of which could swap onto the CX bike easily for road use, why not have a cross bike that may see some fun CX action but could double as a rain road bike too?

That is my thought process. With a CX bike I get a CX bike and a rain bike. With a road bike I just get another road bike (never a bad thing!). I would get a used bike either way.

Thanks again. Im going to think harder about this and see what I can dig up.


----------



## mozami (Nov 14, 2010)

the chainset is out of the line of spray or the wheel (apart from turning left and you MAY get some front wheel spray on the chainrings one in a while). Much rather use more lube


----------



## sunset1123 (Feb 26, 2007)

IME, the extra clearance to run decent fenders is a big deal. Even running 28s or 32s you get road sludge and mud on the sidewalls that just sprays everywhere. Granted, we get a lot of gravel and dirt on the roads from winter "road maintenance" which rain just turns into mud, but fenders are the difference between cleaning and lubing the drivetrain every couple days versus twice a month. It isn't so much the wet, as it is the dirt/mud/gravel/salt/oil/sludge mix on the road surfaces here.


----------



## BearSquirrel (Mar 30, 2011)

Magdaddy said:


> A good cross bike can be the most versital bike you'll own. I use mine year round here in Central New York. Full fendered for winter road use, and fenderless the rest of the year. It see's year round mix up of single track/canal trail, bad weather road miles/etc...as well as a full cross season.
> 
> The mountain bike has been replaced on our less technical local loop by the crosser. They all have their purest use, but the crosser can blur the line.
> 
> ...


I would rather ride the mountain bike when I can. So chances are if I'm riding road, it's in wet conditions. So my CX framed bike keeps it's fenders year round. Nothing says you can ride a dry road with fenders. Or for that matter, ride down dirt roads with fenders.

The other joy of a CX for road is tire clearance. I'm currently running 45c Nokian studded tires for winter use. In loose conditions the wider the tire the better. And for Clydes, the wider the tire .... the less air pressure you have to put into it. I'll be switching back to my 35C tires soon. Though, if I could find a nice 40C, I would go with that in the summer.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Can't quite make it out...how are the fenders attached in that photo of the VD above?

Don't think that bike has fender eyelets.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

nayr497 said:


> Can't quite make it out...how are the fenders attached in that photo of the VD above?
> 
> Don't think that bike has fender eyelets.


Just chiming in because I don't really know - but looking at the rear fender, it looks like the stays are attached to the seat stays a cm or two above the drop out. If there's not braze-ons there, its probably with rubber-padded P clamps. Probably the same thing on the front fork, but I can't really tell.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

^ That's what I was thinking. From checking out photos of VD's they don't seem to have eyelets on them.

I'm actually considering this very same thing at the moment, so a timely thread to pop up. I just picked up a rain/winter/lock up road bike at the end of the fall. But, a friend of a friend asked me last week if I know anyone in search of a 53 cm CX bike. Well...I've been considering do some cross racing. A number of my roadie friends ride cross and have told me how great it is.

After a few years of dedicated road riding I think it would be a good way to keep things in my cycling world evolving. (I don't own a mtn. bike, need one of those too)

But in the winter I just ride for miles/fun/exercise. No need to be on 23 mm tires. The wheelset I'd be getting could fit from 23-34s, so plenty of options. The VD pictured above looks like a great setup for a winter bike. (I don't live in a snowy area).

Anyway, look forward to any other comments people have. A CX bike does seem versatile and doing some races next fall would give me something to look forward too. Plus, whenever I do group road rides I find a lot of the dudes too be way too serious and uptight for my liking. I like to go fast, I like to race to the finish, but I don't want to spend the hour afterwards talking about max HR or watts...I want to drink a beer.


----------



## LtSpeed03 (Jul 13, 2006)

I have a CX bike that I use as a winter/rainy day, trainer bike and foul crit weather racing. I keep 105 on it on purpose since it's bound to get beat up during CX season or the winter salt, etc. but I consider it my beater bike so I don't worry about it. That said, I do maintain it regularly and take care of it after riding in the rain. 
The geometry is more relaxed but sometimes that's a welcomed change during the off season.


----------



## mozami (Nov 14, 2010)

my cx bike gets used a lot but still miss the rd... to anyone stuck in a road bike vs cross bike buying decision go with the road bike you'll be a lot happier. You usually have to pay a premium with Cross bikes, as theyre not very popular being a niche and end up with inferior components for the same money


----------



## jlamb (Jan 28, 2011)

I bought a cross bike this February cause I had a need for a bike to take on fire roads in the winter. The MTB was kind of overkill and the road bike just wouldnt do it. I also ride at my local hunting gamelands that are pretty much just doubletrack and open fields-- I ride here for the exercise and convenience (close to home). The cross bike fits my needs perfectly. It is nice to change it up and ride a cross bike on the singletrack as well. Once the trails dry out, I will be spending almost all my time on the mtb. I would probably only own a cross bike and mtb if the weather was dryer in pa.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

nayr497 said:


> That's what I was thinking. From checking out photos of VD's they don't seem to have eyelets on them.


Correct, they do not. Well, I assume they don't my G&T is a year earlier, and it doesn't. I use SKS Race Blade fenders. They work pretty well once you get 'em dialed in.
(BTW, MAN, although I love my G&T- I really wanted that Belgian tri-color paint job of the 2010+ models!!)


nayr497 said:


> I'm actually considering this very same thing at the moment, so a timely thread to pop up. I just picked up a rain/winter/lock up road bike at the end of the fall. But, a friend of a friend asked me last week if I know anyone in search of a 53 cm CX bike. Well...I've been considering do some cross racing. A number of my roadie friends ride cross and have told me how great it is.
> 
> After a few years of dedicated road riding I think it would be a good way to keep things in my cycling world evolving. (I don't own a mtn. bike, need one of those too)
> 
> ...


I think CX bikes are the most versatile bikes out there- light, yet can handle most anything.
They make fantastic rain bikes.


nayr497 said:


> Plus, whenever I do group road rides I find a lot of the dudes too be way too serious and uptight for my liking. I like to go fast, I like to race to the finish, but I don't want to spend the hour afterwards talking about max HR or watts...I want to drink a beer.


Yeah, I hear ya. Some of my teammates like beer, but they don't LOVE beer like I do!!
(As IF you can watch the Belgian classics with anything besides some big Belgian beer...)


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Alright, so my friend set me up with his CX bike. I've had it since the weekend and wow...I think my life has been changed.

I took it out Saturday for a few hours, went to the bike shop, got caught in the rain and had to sit under an awing for awhile, rolled around town, made a run to the liquor store, etc. Oh, and rode down some stairs. This was the most fun I've had on a bike in around six weeks! (I'd been traveling and off any bikes for eight weeks.)

It was a blast. Some pros I already notice:

- Since it's an off-road bike, it gets dirty. I already feel a new sense of freedom with it, not feeling as obsessive about keeping it perfectly clean, having every little thing on it perfect, like is the case with my three nice road bikes. Feels so nice.

- MTN shoes. Wow, so much nicer to just be able to walk around with your cycling shoes on. Road shoes are good only, only for the road. (I've used mtn. shoes before, but was reminded of this).

- Versatility. I rode it in the rain with a snap on SKS fender. I rode it down stairs. I can ride over curbs. I've been riding it off-road and on gravels travels to run my dog. I almost think I could get rid of my winter/rain bike...but I lock that one up and this CX bike is too nice to lock up.

I'm planning on doing some races this fall, but even if I never enter a single one, I think anyone who loves to cycle and wants to do it around the calendar needs a CX bike.

I feel like I've suddenly been let into an entirely new realm of cycling, and a lot of my time, focus, and passion are already absorbed by cycling.


----------



## mozami (Nov 14, 2010)

yes...road bikes melt if you ride them in the rain...I


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm guessing that was an attempt at humor.

I've been riding my road bikes in the rain for years. I just think having a CX bike will add to my options and enjoyment.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

this has been a great topic and enjoyable to read. I too have been thinking about maybe getting a cx bike this fall to ride. There has been a lot of decent days in Ohio except for all the rain. It would be nice to have a bike that looked nice but one I didn't care as much about as my true road bike. Thanks again for starting this thread.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

I actually just picked up a dedicated winter/rain/lock up road bike in the fall. It has 105 components and I run Crud Mudguards on it.

But, I still think I could find uses for a CX bike. First, I'm planning on doing some racing in the fall. I think it'll be fun & I can even stomach some of the training ride/races. The roadie mentality kills me & saps the fun out of the sport. From talking to friends, many of whom feel the same way, cross offers a much, much different environment.

It's been fun to romp around on the CX bike the past few days. Hopping curbs, running my dog on grassy stuff and a bit of woods. Got caught in the rain last night and just enjoyed it. On a road bike, even my rain road bike, I'd still feel a bit annoyed, knowing I'd have to clean it when I got home. The cross bike, since it gets taken off-road, just doesn't need to be as tip-top.

Like I wrote, I already have a new feeling of freedom with it, and it's only been a few days. Plus, the one I'd be buying is a very, very nice bike that I'm getting from a friend. I'll save a lot of money off what it would have taken me to build up such a nice bike.

Don't really need another bike right now...but I do want to race cross in the fall, see what it's like, and even if I don't race, I think a CX bike is a great addition to any road cyclists stock of bikes. I might even have to sell one or two road bikes if they aren't getting ridden. The cross bike is just so much fun to ride.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

Its all about having fun no matter what bike your on!!


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Ha! That's why I need a cross bike.

Some of my road bikes only involve suffering Upping the tempo to make it hurt...

But yeah, I kind of wonder if I need a new bike, but the cross bike is so awesome I don't think I could give it back to my friend. I'll have to fork over the money!


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Had the cross bike for a few weeks now, put in two proper rides with a friend. He's much more skilled and races so that was great to have the "thrown into the deep end" experience. LOVE having a cross bike. Really fun to ride off-road, on-road, run my dog on trails, etc. 

Looking forward to racing in the fall. Very happy with my pick-up. I think all cycling enthusiasts should own a cross bike. Love having the option of hitting the trails when it's too hot, don't feel like putting up with auto traffic.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

I've been bitten by the cross bug hard!

Picked up a race-ready rig last spring, been riding it since and have been racing it this fall.

Riding it all over the place made me realize the awesomeness and versatility of wider tires, more air, and more relaxed geometry. Picked up my second cx bike last week and now will be selling off my road bike, which had been my rain/around town/lock up bike. A cross bike makes a far better do-it-all bike than a narrow tired road race bike. And, the new one has fender eyelets! Winter riding is going to be great with wider tires and full fenders! (my road bike only can fit 23 mm tires with full fenders, and I realize there is no need to be riding such tires in bad conditions or around a pothole-filled city)


----------



## suasponte2/75 (Sep 19, 2009)

nayr497 said:


> I've been bitten by the cross bug hard!
> 
> Picked up a race-ready rig last spring, been riding it since and have been racing it this fall.
> 
> Riding it all over the place made me realize the awesomeness and versatility of wider tires, more air, and more relaxed geometry. Picked up my second cx bike last week and now will be selling off my road bike, which had been my rain/around town/lock up bike. A cross bike makes a far better do-it-all bike than a narrow tired road race bike. And, the new one has fender eyelets! Winter riding is going to be great with wider tires and full fenders! (my road bike only can fit 23 mm tires with full fenders, and I realize there is no need to be riding such tires in bad conditions or around a pothole-filled city)


I feel ya man. I started racing cx last year on my 29er (w/ skinny knobbies) and got hooked! I just bought a new ti motobecane cx bike and can't keep off of it! I got 2 nice Wilier road bikes that haven't been ridden since.. and we've gotten some nice weather here in nor cal lately. I raced it last weekend and already planning to race it at the SS CX Worlds this Sunday in Golden Gate Park in San Francisco. Like you, I can't get enough of riding my cross bike and the different scenery as far as the crowd goes. More blue collar, race your arse off, drink beer and shoot the shiite type folks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Digger90 (Nov 3, 2011)

You know you want one...


----------

